# Manual Transmission Oil



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

2001-2004 ALL NISSAN: MANUAL TRANSMISSION OIL
REQUIRED FOR WARRANTY REPAIRS

*Applied vehicles:* 2001-2003 All Models Equipped with Manual Transmission
2004 Maxima (A34) - All Models Equipped with Manual Transmission


*Service Information* 

If an Applied Vehicle eqiupped with Manual Transmission needs servicing for warranty repairs, Nissan Manual Transmission Fluid (MTF) HQ Multi 75W-85 oil
(P/N 999MP-MTF00P) is required.

*Important Note:* Nissan MTF HQ Multi 75W-85 oil must be used when performing manual transmission repairs paid by Nissan. These include warranty, service contact, or goodwill repairs. Nissan will not reimburse dealers for manual transmission repairs when Nissan MTF HQ Multi 75W-85 oil is not used.

If a manual transmission requires the oil be drained for maintenance or repair (customer pay work), 75W-85 oil is required as the service fill fluid.

Nissan recommends use of MTF HQ Multi 75W-85 oil, which optimizes shift quality, for customer pay use as well.


----------

